# Novomix 30



## Jam100 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,

I've been using Novomix 30 for 10 years now since I diagnosed in 2003, and I've managed my diabetes quite well, but I'm always open to new things to see if I could improve my readings. I know Novomix 30 is fairly old school now, with many people changing to basal-bolus, but I was wondering if there are any other Novomix 30 users out there, and would like to know how they're finding it?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you.

Jamie


----------



## Copepod (Jan 29, 2014)

If it works for you, then great.

I had to survive on Novomix 30 for about 3 months from my diagnosis / starting on insulin in Nov 1997. The most difficult and miserable months of my life. Things only began to improve, and changed from existance to life, after starting on basal bolus, after going on holiday to Belgium with a student midwife friend, who wrote to her mother, a pharmacist in Tasmania, and she sent me a photocopied article from an Australian pharmacology journal.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Jamie
I was on Novomix 30 from the time I was diagnosed (1995) until 2004 which is when I changed to basal - bolus.    Changing my insulin regimen has been absolutely amazing because of the flexibility that it offers me.  Obviously if you are happy with Novomix and if it WORKS for you then great ! 
X


----------



## Jam100 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for your message, Copepod. I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience with Novomix 30, and hope your new regime is working out well for you. What would you say is the best thing about basal bolus for you? I seem to eat the same things at the same time on a regular basis. I don't really like to mix that up, unless it I absolutely have to, so thats why Novomix probably works well for me.


----------



## Jam100 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Cleo, thank you for your response. I'm so pleased your new regime is working out for you, and giving you more flexibility. Do you feel your readings have improved a lot since you changed in 2004? Thank you for your help. Jamie


----------



## Copepod (Jan 29, 2014)

Jam100 said:


> Thank you for your message, Copepod. I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience with Novomix 30, and hope your new regime is working out well for you. What would you say is the best thing about basal bolus for you? I seem to eat the same things at the same time on a regular basis. I don't really like to mix that up, unless it I absolutely have to, so thats why Novomix probably works well for me.



For me, basal bolus (Humalin I bedtime and getting up time, plus Humalog with each meal) works very well, thank you. I know it's not the right regime for everyone, but I honestly don't think I'd have wanted to stay alive if I had to stay on Novomix 30. 

If I did eat exactly the same thing at the same time every day, then bimodal might be OK, but I don't, some because of work, some because of leisure. I work shifts, in fact, until August 2013, I had 3 different jobs at the same time, plus occasional race work, but now I have just 1 part time job and more race work and I'm looking for another job to increase my hours and wages. I've flown west then east across Atlantic 3 times since diagnosis, and crossing time zones was no real problem, nor was having 5 meals in 24 hrs when flying west. 

I also compete in orienteering, trail running, 5km park runs etc. Only 5km Parkruns are predictable in terms of start time and effort required; trail runs have fixed start times; orienteering start times are not generally pre-planned, just within a 2 hour slot, so you can start when ready, and effort / distance are not known until you finish the run. 

The weekend just gone, I set up race HQ (moving tables & chairs, putting up signs etc) 1200 - 1700, then staffed registration 1700 - 2200, managing a quick run to cafe to collect a pre-ordered baked potato, then up to support point (tent in a layby, with camping stove for hot drinks, plus biscuits), where I stayed 2230 - 0430, then back to race HQ to sleep until 0730, then back to cafe for a full cooked breakfast, then looking after cold wet completing runners, apart from prize giving at 0900, while gradually folding tables & chairs, loading van etc, driving away at 1300. I don't think I could have done that on Novomix 30. 

Weekend before and this coming weekend involve driving 2.5 hours on Saturday evening, staying overnight with friends, getting up at 0600 for instant porridge and coffee, starting work erecting fence posts, tents, signs etc from 0700 until race start at 1000, then staffing race course, then packing up from about 1115 to about 1330, when there was time for a burger and coffee before driving 2.5 hours home. Again, I don't think I could have done that on Novomix 30.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 29, 2014)

Jam100 said:


> Hi Cleo, thank you for your response. I'm so pleased your new regime is working out for you, and giving you more flexibility. Do you feel your readings have improved a lot since you changed in 2004? Thank you for your help. Jamie



hi Jamie,
Good question ..... I think they have actually, especially once I started carb counting.  My approach now seems a bit more "scientific" so I know that if I have x amount of carbs with a normal pre meal reading then I'll need Y amount of quick acting insulin.  And my background insulin serves to keep my blood sugars steady In between meals so things seem more systematic now which in turn gives me greater flexibility - not sure if that makes sense ? 
Are you thinking of changing ? Or is there something you feel you aren't getting from your current regimen ? 
C.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 30, 2014)

My wee brother has used it for years, over 10 maybe.......

Hes not very well controlled in my eyes, although his HbA1c has been sitting between 8-10, which for me is high, but not dangerously high.....at least the 8 anyway...

He doesn't test his blood much either.......

Being an MDI man for 5 years and now pump I cant see why anyone would want to remain, even if it does work reasonably well.....

But that's just me...

Are you getting offered MDI from the doctors......?

How is your control...?


----------



## Highlander (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been on Novomix 30 for about 8 months now.  My readings were going up all the time, but my last checkup they had reduced by 10% which was good.  I take 16 units before breadfast but vary the evening amount depending on what I am eating, it varies between 24 - 28 units.  I am generally fine and test before breakfast, evening meal and bedtime.  I do have a problem with the evenings and often end up with high readings after my evening meal and have often wondered if a basal bolus mix might be better and give me better control.  It has been suggestedd as a possible solution.

However, since I have been on insulin instead of pills, I have felt a lot better and more in control of my diabetes.


----------



## John D M (Jan 30, 2014)

*Novomix 30 for three months ish*

Hi Jamie,

I've been using this since diagnosis in mid November and am interested in your thread as I not confident that I know what good looks like and have reacted to my diagnosis by being regimented in what I eat, if not exactly when.

So far this option seems to have served its purpose by keeping me between 4 and 7 for at least 95% of the occasions on which I measure but I do expect that fairly soon my regimented eating is going to become very boring - therefore  hoping to get the option of basal + bolus during GP review in Feb.

After diagnosis very quickly settled at 20 units pre-breakfast (5 am) and 20 pre-dinner (6-7) pm but have on half a dozen occasions topped up with 6 units in the late afternoon.


----------



## Jam100 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, thanks for all your messages guys, I really appreciate it. I will respond one by one.

Copepod - It sounds like basul-bolis would really benefit you with so much going on, and what you have done in your life. It's great that you have found something that works for you. Keep it up 

Cleo - That does make sense, Cleo. I am thinking about it because I'm wondering if having more injections would produce better results for me. I'm still researching, and once I feel that a change could prove better then I will start testing it out. That's great your readings have improved 

Novorapidboi26 - Well done for making the change, and pleased your new regime is producing good things for you. The doctors have always offered me the chance to go onto more injections, but I have said no as I was pleased with my readings. My last Hb1ac was 6.9%. I'm pleased with that, but also know I could do even better. I might see how my best blood test goes and review it from there 

Highlander - You are early (compared to me) into your Novomix 30 days, but it's nice that you have the option to change if you want to. I'm pleased you have better control now 

John D M - Well done on keeping it between 4-7 almost every time, that's fantastic. I see you take another does of insulin late in the afternoon. I didn't realise you could do this with Novomix 30. Is there a limit to the amount of injections you can take in a day with Novomix 30? Have you always done it like this? Thank you


----------



## John D M (Jan 31, 2014)

*Two doses a day*

Hi,

Was instructed from diagnosis to inject twice a day befrore eating and chose to do so before dinner and breakfast as I have an early start during the week and this separates injections by 12-14 hours.

Did discuss with DSN injecting 3 times a day and was told this would be fine if I worked out correct number of units. Not well enough informed to understand if there's a limit to times you can inject within 24 hours.

John


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think if you don't feel as though your diet is limited with your insulin injections and that your lifestyle, whether it be really active or not, does not have negative effects on your blood sugars, then Novomix 2 times a day is fine for you.

Who actually wants to take more injections right?.........


Time may go on where you may find complications creeping in even with an HbA1c in the high 6s, and then maybe you could consider it......


----------



## Jam100 (Feb 2, 2014)

John D M - It sounds like that works for you, John so that's good. Yes, like you, I don't know all the rules for the Novomix 30, but it's nice to know you can adjust it a bit if needed 

novorapidboi26 - Thanks mate. Yes you're right, I would like to limit them if possible, but living healthily and having the best results is my priority


----------



## Redkite (Feb 2, 2014)

John D M said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was instructed from diagnosis to inject twice a day befrore eating and chose to do so before dinner and breakfast as I have an early start during the week and this separates injections by 12-14 hours.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

That's dangerous advice from your DSN, as the basal (long-acting) component of each injection will end up overlapping each other if you inject novomix more than twice a day.  If the twice daily insulin mostly suits you, but you sometimes need to correct a high level during the day or take in a snack+insulin for exercise, it would be better for you to be given a separate novorapid insulin pen for that purpose, ie. stick to morning and evening novomix, and use novorapid (fast acting only) if needed at other times of day.

Hope this helps!


----------

